# 721 Caller ID



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi all,

Has anyone gotten the 721's caller id to work? I just got mine today and everything seems normal except for CID. I've checked the settings, and the phone line is the one that worked on the 501, so I'm kind of stuck. I'll call support if no one has gotten this working. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

My caller ID also does not work. Everything else is great though. This a great machine.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Did you enable the CID feature on the 721? It defaults to off..

I've also noticed it's a bit slower to show the CID info.. it shows it during the second ring.. which is a bummer.

But on a more positive note, you can pause the show while the CID info is being displayed.. unlike the 501.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

It's enabled, but just not coming through. Nothing in the history either.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My 501 seemed like it got it on the second ring as well.....:shrug: 
My CID is working fine.


----------



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

My caller id wasn't working on mine even with it enabled. I disabled it then re-enabled it to get it to work. Weird!


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Update on this. They're RMAing the box.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

New Guy question...What does RMA stand for?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Returned Materials Authorization I think


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

Mine has been flakey as well... it worked for the first day or two out of the box, but hasn't worked since (about 5 days ago). I'm hoping it's just a software issue that will be addressed.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Late update. I cancelled the RMA. I've got shared line DSL, and the 501 wouldn't work with a filter. I put one on and it still didn't work. After some testing, I found out it was a bad filter, replaced it and all is well.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I have been thinking of getting caller ID for a while now, and since I just got the 721 I was thinking of adding it. Let me know if this feature works like it should.
thanks


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

It's wonderful now that I've got it working. You can pause what you're watching without hitting OK first. This is a major improvement over the 501. It also has a history list so that you can see who called while you are out. I don't know yet if that will be as useful, but I wouldn't live without Caller ID, and I'd hate to not have it on the TV now that I've had it there for a while.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I love the Caller ID on the TV, I don't have to get off the couch.  History I can always get off my phone, but it's great having it on the TV.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

does the CallerID work with Callwaiting callerID?


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

No, it will not ever work with Call waiting caller id. This is not a problem with the receivers, it's a limitation of CID on CW that prevents it from showing up on any extension other than the one that you are using. They can't send enough voltage through the line to reach all phones safely.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

Not sure if this has been covered yet. 

On the 721, do both of the composite video outputs display the caller ID info? I do not want the video signal that goes to my VCR to display any incoming calls while I am archiving shows.

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Wilson (Mar 23, 2002)

> *...I've also noticed it's a bit slower to show the CID info.. it shows it during the second ring.. which is a bummer.... *


This is how all caller ID works. The info is sent between the first and second ring.

Here's a nice description of how Caller ID works with several links:

How Caller ID works


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *No, it will not ever work with Call waiting caller id. This is not a problem with the receivers, it's a limitation of CID on CW that prevents it from showing up on any extension other than the one that you are using. They can't send enough voltage through the line to reach all phones safely. *


I still can't believe that the 501 won't display CID for incoming LD calls. The old 5000 did. Here in Qwest land, they have a special ring to alert you that the incoming call is long distance. I emailed Dish and they said that I should call Qwest and have them disable the special ring! Don't think so! Why can the 5000 handle special ring CID and the 501 can't?


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

It's working again... I did a reboot this morning (held the power button for 5 seconds) and the CID seems to be working now. It'll be interesting to see how long it works until another reboot is necessary...



> _Originally posted by FrankD1 _
> *Mine has been flakey as well... it worked for the first day or two out of the box, but hasn't worked since (about 5 days ago). I'm hoping it's just a software issue that will be addressed. *


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You need to have it grounded to work.


----------



## MediaMills (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Craig Fogus _
> *My caller id wasn't working on mine even with it enabled. I disabled it then re-enabled it to get it to work. Weird! *


That's what I had to do too. I was going to suggest it here but I was beat to the punch.


----------



## MediaMills (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waxdonuts _
> *Not sure if this has been covered yet.
> 
> On the 721, do both of the composite video outputs display the caller ID info? I do not want the video signal that goes to my VCR to display any incoming calls while I am archiving shows.
> ...


I know it comes out on the "TV" ones. Because I use a separate video distribution amp for the VCR recording I don't know if the "VCR" jacks display the info or not...
I would be interested in knowing. I may hook my VCR directly depending.


----------

